# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box فــــلاشة فلاش Samsung g530h mt6572

## mohamed73

Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E7000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x0+0x0
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3580000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3640000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3940000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x4340000  Size:0x28A00000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x2CD40000  Size:0x17800000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x44540000  Size:0x52C00000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x97140000  Size:0x4EFC0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000
  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x0
>>Done.    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amin1

اين باسوورد الفلاشه  من فضلك

----------


## mohamed73

> اين باسوورد الفلاشه  من فضلك

 جميع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على السبور الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    www.4gsmmaroc.com

----------


## amin1

*شكرا   جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ايدك يابوب

----------


## Abdel kader



----------


## hbour

شكرا...

----------


## saefman

شكرا لك

----------


## fawazshdid

شكرا على الفلاشة

----------


## bjawad2002

شكرا على الفلاشة
انشر

----------


## ربيع النجا

مشكووووووور اخى وجارى التجربة

----------


## sim2008

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## motazhag

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته

----------


## motazhag

شكرا كتير علي الدعم والمجهودات التي تقدم لنا

----------


## fouad26d

شكرا على الفلاشة

----------


## chaker

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## raufbasmaji

شكرا اخي

----------


## iory25

بارك الله فيك

----------


## التقني هيدور

*                                 شكرا*

----------


## ahmeddd61

*شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا *

----------


## IBENNIS77

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## saeedooo

مشكور جدا اخي لكن اين ياسورد فك الضغط

----------


## jawadwad

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## hussinshafy

ممكن فلاشة g530h mt6572 firmware USRDATA BaseAddr:0x44540000 Size:0x6fc0f76f

----------


## abonor samaha

thanks

----------


## belmadjid

السلام عليكم شكرا و بارك الله فيك

----------


## teyib

شكرا جزيلا على الفلاشة

----------


## zaazaa

Thanks You Very Much

----------

